# Apple Dock Connector



## vhk (1 Août 2010)

Salut à tous! 

Existe til des cables Apple Dock Connector to Apple Dock Connector. C'est à dire un coté MALE et l'autre FEMALE. 

Exemple d'application: Branché l'iPad sur le support GPS tomtom pour iphone à l'aide de ce cable. 

Merci de vos réponses !


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2010)

tu cherche une rallonge en gros ?  Si oui cela fera 16$ http://cablejive.com/extendercable.html  ou pour moins cher sur la baie : http://cgi.ebay.fr/DOCK-EXTENDER-EX...nnectors_RL&hash=item27b3dc499f#ht_1130wt_754


----------



## vhk (1 Août 2010)

ouai dis comme ça c'est plus simple. Mais oui c'est bien ça!

---------- Post added at 16h52 ---------- Previous post was at 16h51 ----------

Thanks mate!


----------



## ibanezmac (4 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir !

Je fais remonter le sujet... He viens de faire l'acquisition d'un autoradio muni d'une fonction IPOD avec un cable DOCK qui se branche à mon Iphone.
Mais je trouve ce cable trop court.
Est ce une rallonge du même genre que je peux utiliser ? 
L'annonce d'EBAY postée plus haut n'est plus disponible...
Ya un site qui vend ces cables ? 

Merci !

Editation : J'ai trouvé un cable comme ca sur Ebay.
Problème résolu.

*Note du modo :* ben on va en profiter pour déménager, parce qu'ici, on ne parle plus que des périphériques et accessoires pour Mac, ménant !


----------

